# Philips Crystalvision 9008/H13 bulb for the Cruze.



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's pretty random that both were blown.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That's bad to hear. I have regular Philips H13's, and they're doing okay so far. I've used the Xtreme Power H4's, and those were pretty nice. The H13 version I'm waiting to to try out when the current bulbs blow.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sciphi, how do those high beams work? I feel like my car has great lows but the high beams make absolutely NO difference when I switch to them.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Sciphi, how do those high beams work? I feel like my car has great lows but the high beams make absolutely NO difference when I switch to them.


My high beams work very nicely because of of the headlight harness and aiming them.

Also, if your high beams aren't making a difference, check the aim. It could be the low beams are aimed up too high, which then points the high beams into the treetops. If your high beams are lighting up treetops instead of the road, the headlights need to be adjusted down a little. That will sacrifice low beam performance since both high and low beams are in the same bulb.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Any luck switching to xtreme power bulbs? I've had CrystalVisions on my last two cars and loved them but I'm always curious (since the price difference is only $1) on the xtreme power ones. I like the clean, white light that the CrystalVisions have and they are about 8-10% brighter than stock.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My high beams are rather anemic. I get better light from the lows combined with the fogs. My lights are aimed properly - the highs just aren't that bright.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> My high beams are rather anemic. I get better light from the lows combined with the fogs. My lights are aimed properly - the highs just aren't that bright.


Aha! It isn't just me!


----------

